# Your Latest Purchace(s)



## OurJud (Aug 3, 2013)

Doesn't have to be books, just the last thing (of interest) that you bought for yourself.

After my thread on Plotless Novels I did some research, and ended up ordering this from amazon 

Couldn't get it in this cover, unfortunately, because I LOVE it!


----------



## FleshEater (Aug 3, 2013)

I just ordered Jack Ketchum's The Girl Next Door. Also ordered an Old Man Emu steering stabalizer with that to cure some bump steer that the Jeep has developed.


----------



## dale (Aug 3, 2013)

i just ordered "the drowning girl" by caitlin kiernan. it should be here tomorrow. i've always wanted to read something by her...or him....or it...whatever. i maybe should have gotten something older by her. but, i went with the latest.

edit: or...not tomorrow...but monday. getting my days mixed up.


----------



## squidtender (Aug 3, 2013)

Drywall and a shower insert


----------



## Robert_S (Aug 3, 2013)

This could be in the "What Song are you listening to" thread as well, but I just bought it on iTunes.

[video=youtube;J16lInLZRms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J16lInLZRms[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 3, 2013)

Bought a bunch of video games for under £40 out of sheer capriciousness. Some of them haven't arrived yet, so I don't know if they're any good.  _

Lego Lord of the Rings_ (giggle), _Far Cry: Blood Dragon, Binary Domain, Sega Genesis Ultimate Collection _(nostalgia explosion: Streets of Rage, Golden Axe, Shinobi, etc.), _Zone of The Enders HD Collection _(missed out on these when they came out).

I got _Inception_ on blu-ray as well, and my Sony V6 headphones broke AGAIN, so I got a new pair with three years warranty. My current pair are duct-taped to the side of my face as I type.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 3, 2013)

My last purchase was an iced coffee.  It meant a lot to me because I had to go do something unpleasant at 9:00 this morning and I didn't want to be half asleep during it.  Maybe I should mention that I got out of bed at 8:30, thereby highlighting the importance of the aforementioned caffeinated beverage.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 3, 2013)

I ordered my first real leather wallet yesterday, green dyed and distressed with a skull engraved/embossed into it. It arrived today, pretty smart! My old one was falling apart, as they usually are after a year of use, I needed something more substantial.

I did the weekly shop on Thursday if that counts?


----------



## OurJud (Aug 3, 2013)

BreakingMyself said:


> I ordered my first real leather wallet yesterday, green dyed and distressed with a skull engraved/embossed into it. It arrived today, pretty smart! My old one was falling apart, as they usually are after a year of use, I needed something more substantial.



I went through a bit of a leather wallet obsession a couple of years ago, and narrowly avoided giving in to temptation and buying one of these beuties from Saddleback. I simply cannot justify paying £30 for a wallet, although I very nearly did. Instead I ended up getting something very similar from amazon, for a fraction of the price. Probably won't last as long as this, but it's holding up so far.

[video=youtube;oLwy1LQ3m0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLwy1LQ3m0c[/video]


----------



## Angelicpersona (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess technically my latest purchase was an almost entirely new tooth. I had a root canal this week and the dentist ended up doing my fillings at the same time, which was most of the tooth.
I also bought over $100 of corseting supplies which was delivered last week. More excited about those than the tooth, though the tooth needed to be done lol


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 3, 2013)

The one I bought cost £12.50 inc postage, from a shop in London.

I also wouldn't pay £30 for a wallet, unless it was * amazing* (like it sorted my notes and coins automatically?) or possibly if it was officially branded by one of my favourite bands.


----------



## Greimour (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think a bus ticket counts for this... so the last thing I purchased for myself was two glow in the dark T-Shirts with skulls, dragons and swords on it... 

I couldn't find the exact one to show but:



That kind of thing I guess...


----------



## John_O (Aug 3, 2013)

I have been an ordering fool lately on Amazon! waiting on 2 books now ordered August 1st. ( My latest purchases)  "Frontier Justice in the Wild West: Bungled, Bizarre, and Fascinating Executions " by R. Michael Wilson and "Famous Gunfighters of the Western Frontier: Wyatt Earp, Doc Holliday, Luke Short and Others" by  W. B. (Bat) Masterson.  Yes that Bat Masterson. These should fit nicely in my wild west collection now standing at 8 books.


----------



## squidtender (Aug 4, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Maybe I should mention that I got out of bed at 8:30, thereby highlighting the importance of the aforementioned caffeinated beverage.



Just to clarify, this is a VERY early time for my girl to be out of bed. When it does happen, it's best to be somewhere safe . . . and far away


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey, for what it's worth, I haven't killed anyone yet--even _before_ I've had my coffee.  'Cause, you know, that would take things like work and energy.  Grumbling and glaring is about all I can manage before my morning cuppa.  :lol:


----------



## Jeko (Aug 4, 2013)

Bought 4 CDs for £4: Calvin Harris' _Ready For the Weekend_ (back before he became rubbish), Basement Jaxx's _Kish Kash_, Gnarls Barkley's _St. Elsewhere_ and the soundtrack to Scott Pilgrim vs the World, which includes a lot of great songs that appeared in the movie. Bargain.


And a trilogy of books (Jonathan Stroud's) for 50p.


----------



## Myers (Aug 4, 2013)

Yesterday, we splurged on a set of really nice cookware. We’d been using the hodgepodge of pots and pans my wife and I brought into the marriage, hand-me-downs from our parents etc. Next is a set of good cutlery. Then we’ll be all set in the kitchen department and we’ll have to start cooking.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 4, 2013)

A Nikon D600.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 4, 2013)

Bloggsworth said:


> A Nikon D600.



Oooh, nice. Not a cheap snapper, that.


----------



## FleshEater (Aug 4, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Hey, for what it's worth, I haven't killed anyone yet



Very unusual behavior for your location. Maybe you're just warming up with the grumbling and glaring!


----------



## OurJud (Aug 4, 2013)

_Superbad_ for £2 ($3.06) - You can't go wrong at that price


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 4, 2013)

I bought a brand of bologna I had never heard of for only $0.79.  I'm on a budget!  I was worried it might turn me into some mutant creature, but with mayo, a slice of tomato, and a slice of onion it tastes just fine.


----------



## squidtender (Aug 4, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Grumbling and glaring is about all I can manage before my morning cuppa.  :lol:



I know all too well, my dear


----------



## Jeko (Aug 4, 2013)

> _Superbad for £2 ($3.06) - You can't go wrong at that price :grin:_



You can go wrong with that film...


----------



## philistine (Aug 4, 2013)

Recently picked up two vintage Dunn & Co worsted wool blazers, both in quite fine condition. The chap from whom I bought them was very elderly, and upon arrival, I wasted no time in rifling through the pockets (to check if both the pocket stitching had been broken, and if there were any interesting artifacts left over). Imagine my surprise when I found a hanky in one of them!

On the topic of books, I've just bought the remaining Fleming novels, and am blasting through them like it's nobody's business.


----------



## escorial (Aug 4, 2013)

Went the gym the other day and over the weekend they changed the locks from pound slots, which you get back to a padlock that you can buy at reception..tiny little things you could pull of with your hand..the gym is run by the council and they will do anything to make a buck


----------



## OurJud (Aug 4, 2013)

Cadence said:


> You can go wrong with that film...



What you talking about, you mad person?! It's a brill film.


----------



## Gargh (Aug 4, 2013)

My last purchase for myself was a domain name... it's not nearly as exciting as it should be... don't know what I expected, maybe some bells and whistles?


----------



## Jeko (Aug 4, 2013)

> What you talking about, you mad person?! It's a brill film.



I have certain tastes.


----------



## philistine (Aug 4, 2013)

Cadence said:


> I have certain tastes.



As do many others, myself included. I'm afraid the first _Superbad_, after I was cajoled into seeing it, brought me out in hives. 

I know a guy, who knows a guy, who knows a guy's sister, who went to work with his best friend's uncle, who almost died of rectal trauma after seeing the latest Uwe Boll film. True story.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 4, 2013)

Cadence said:
			
		

> I have certain tastes.





philistine said:


> As do many others, myself included.



Which is not to say they are good


----------



## DPVP (Aug 4, 2013)

i bought some ties, to go with the new suits i recently got.


----------



## philistine (Aug 4, 2013)

OurJud said:


> Which is not to say they are good



Shh, they're not supposed to be discussed!


----------



## OurJud (Aug 4, 2013)

philistine said:


> Shh, they're not supposed to be discussed!



Cadence started it, sir.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 4, 2013)

squidtender said:


> I know all too well, my dear


This seems an awful lot like the pot calling the kettle black, darlin'.  

Today's purchase was two dozen small crickets because I have a baby bearded dragon that sucks at eating.  With some cajoling, I got him to eat three.  I now have 21 crickets in a plastic container in my bedroom, and sadly, this is not an unusual occurrence.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 6, 2013)

Recent purchase ... new kitchen wallpaper, what a difference that makes. It's amazing like a whole new kitchen!
And in my new favorite color, yellow... sweet!


----------



## escorial (Aug 6, 2013)

cant picture you in a yellow kitchen....ha....well done


----------



## Blade (Aug 6, 2013)

A bit mundane actually. Two cans of Cream of Mushroom soup, lots of Broccoili, six chicken drumsticks, a bottle of instant coffee and a dozen eggs. I never really go grocery shopping anymore but just fill in the blank spots as I go.nthego:


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 6, 2013)

Umm... an fx-260 scientific calculator... :icon_cyclops_ani:


----------



## Terry D (Aug 6, 2013)

A 30" electric smoker for some serious barbecue.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## justanothernickname (Aug 6, 2013)

My latest purchase was a pack of bubble gum....I cannot lie....


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 6, 2013)

Terry D said:


> A 30" electric smoker for some serious barbecue.



Ooh... Brisket. *drool...*


----------



## Robert_S (Aug 7, 2013)

Terry D said:


> A 30" electric smoker for some serious barbecue.



Smoker's rock! Does yours use chips or blocks? What wood are you using?


----------



## egpenny (Aug 7, 2013)

I had to buy a new printer.  Hope it lasts longer than the other one.  This one prints fast, so I'm liking it already.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 7, 2013)

- A plastic scythe
- A plastic mask
- A medium-sized wall-mirror
- 3 whiteboard markers
- 2 staplers (one of which I thought was a pack of staples)
- An actual pack of staples
- 100 push-pins
- A rubber frog on a key-chain
- A plastic golden cross
- A 1/2m ruler
- 5 flip-book note-pads
- Literally 200 pens (black, red, green, and permanent)
- A tiny portable speaker that is somehow quieter than my phone's speakers
- 2 giant packs of blue-tac
- A uniform-grey "KeepCup" cup
- A $12 desk lamp
- Hand soap
- Dice

EDIT: $134.50 for the lot. Could be worse.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 7, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> Smoker's rock! Does yours use chips or blocks? What wood are you using?



Chips. I burned it in last night using hickory. I'll be smoking a pork loin (or ribs) this weekend. I have hickory, oak, mesquite, and cherry available for smoking.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 7, 2013)

The following selection of American chocolate bars from Americansoda.co.uk. American chocolate bars are so much better than our own!

Hershey's Zagnut 

Whatchamacallit Bar

Hershey's Take 5 Bar

DeMet's Turtles Original Bar

Having said that, I could have bought about 12 bars over here for what I've just paid for them.


----------



## escorial (Aug 7, 2013)

The Big Issue


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 7, 2013)

A lot of Stephen King books.


----------



## Mariner (Aug 7, 2013)

The Zombie Survival Guide, for Research.
One Bag of Chips
Two Games of Bowling
Cinema Tickets
Tickets for Grimsby Town's Game against Aldershot.


----------



## Robert_S (Aug 10, 2013)

Terry D said:


> Chips. I burned it in last night using hickory. I'll be smoking a pork loin (or ribs) this weekend. I have hickory, oak, mesquite, and cherry available for smoking.



I've done a lot with hickory. I smoked a slab of salmon in hickory. I've done steaks, chicken, roasts (usually cut up), bratwursts, etc for meats. I've also used mesquite and maple as smoking woods. All good, though I then to not notice a difference in taste, except with mesquite.

Smokers are a solid acquisition. I got mine as a 10 year anniversary gift from my previous employer.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 10, 2013)

Bought a second CD wallet for 120 discs. I thought one would be enough, but I may actually need to buy even more.


----------



## Robert_S (Aug 10, 2013)

Two things.

New song:

[video=youtube;3DWX0OLJ0U4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DWX0OLJ0U4[/video]

And Outline 4D (on sale).

Saving up for another piece of software to work with. Then I'm done.


----------



## philistine (Aug 10, 2013)

This:






Cost me the better part of six quid for an 80ml tub. Worth every penny.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2013)

We could start a contest: Ask the Americans-->What is in the green jar?  NO googling!!!  So... it's either a type of jelly ('scuse me: 'jam') or... it's a hair pomade. Am I close?


----------



## philistine (Aug 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> We could start a contest: Ask the Americans-->What is in the green jar?  NO googling!!!  So... it's either a type of jelly ('scuse me: 'jam') or... it's a hair pomade. Am I close?



To be fair, your average blackberry jam would probably yield similar results... and smell better!

Though I'm such a stickler for these things, and have never really enjoyed the invasive presence of stinging insects. :tongue:


----------



## Jeko (Aug 11, 2013)

500g of licorice for £1. 50g of very nice fruit sweets for 25p.

I have my priorities sorted. :encouragement:


----------



## JEvershen (Aug 11, 2013)

If shopping counts then it's that, if not does the fuel for my husband's car count?
Other than that I bought a new brush (I do spend a bit of money on them because I like the brand Denman), a dress for a friends wedding (I am not a dress person!), a huge order of optical lens wipes and a new copy of James Herbert The Secrets of Crickley Hall as my last one fell apart. I bought all of them this morning of Ebay. 
(Not the shopping or the petrol!)


----------



## OurJud (Aug 11, 2013)

Cadence said:


> 500g of licorice for £1.



I'd have suggested you buy £9 worth of toilet paper, too, after buying that lot


----------



## OurJud (Aug 11, 2013)

I just _HAVE_ to stop buying stuff from amazon, but I've been wanting to watch this film for years now.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 11, 2013)

Gevalia coffee.  I've been using my Keurig for far too long and have almost forgotten what a good, normal cup of coffee is supposed to taste like.  (And the Gevalia K-cups are icky.)


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 11, 2013)

Coffee, lots and lots of coffee for those long nights when you're up all night writing.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 12, 2013)

For 33p, the ability to discern that Trebor Extra Strong chewing gum is rubbish.


----------



## philistine (Aug 12, 2013)

Cadence said:


> For 33p, the ability to discern that Trebor Extra Strong chewing gum is rubbish.



It really is. I usually smash a full packet every day, and when the local corner shop has ran dry of the good stuff, that's all there is.


----------



## Epic Myth (Aug 12, 2013)

Cereal - lucky charms, Cinnamon Toast Crunch, honey nut cheerios...

Now I am going to eat some cereal. A nom nom nom...


----------



## Jeko (Aug 12, 2013)

For £2.50, a decent-looking bowler hat.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, I ordered it again cos my other one came in an awful, movie tie-in cover featuring Johnny Depp that I'll never read on principle. I _am_ that sad.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 13, 2013)

I want to contribute to this thread so badly, but I spend so little money that I haven't had to buy anything in a while... :'(


----------



## OurJud (Aug 13, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> I want to contribute to this thread so badly, but I spend so little money that I haven't had to buy anything in a while... :'(



I sympathise. I'm a reckless fool for spending money on stuff I want but don't need - on the rare occasions I have spare cash, that is. But when it comes to forking out dosh on essentials, I find it physically painful to part with.


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 13, 2013)

1x Accelerator Cable (because the last one I bought was wrong because my car is a funny in-between-years model with parts from several different series)
4x brake discs
4x sets of racing compound brake pads
1x clutch slave
1x clutch return spring

It's gunna be a garage part when it all arrives!


----------

